# Cpt 78808?



## mq19026 (Sep 20, 2012)

RADIOPHARM IV INJECT W/O IMAGING 

CLINICAL HISTORY:  Elevated PTH.  

PROCEDURE:  Radionuclide administration for parathyroid detection.  10.7 
mCi Tc 99m sestamibi were administered for tumor localization in the 
thyroid bed.  

RESULTS:  Successful radionuclide administration for parathyroid tumor 
localization

I code the above as 78808 but most insurances have been denying as inclusive as our hosp also bills for this charge and I wanted to know if anyone knows if there is another CPT for the professional component that I can bill for the Radiologist.


----------

